
Zeal: Clojure REPL Meets Clipboard Manager - freetonik
https://www.notion.so/ZEAL-d2c72fa9c7f2497c9657134573e5317f
======
kjksf
Since you're using Notion, you might be interested in my project Presstige
that allows you to publish Notion pages on the web, like
[https://presstige.io/p/ZEAL-d2c72fa9c7f2497c9657134573e5317f](https://presstige.io/p/ZEAL-d2c72fa9c7f2497c9657134573e5317f)

